# Ever Grow Joey Weed's WW or Blueberry?



## GrowRebel (Apr 1, 2008)

When the time comes I would like to get some good blueberry and white widow ... have any of you ever grown Joey Weed's strains from hempdepot?  His price are pretty reasonable compared to the others ...

comments ... :hubba:


----------



## smokybear (Apr 1, 2008)

I have heard of them mentioned but I can't remember if it was good or bad. I wish I could help you out more. Take care and be safe. Great choices, by the way.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 1, 2008)

I've heard Joey weeds is reputable (never bought or tried any strains), and there strains are supposed to be decent. I'm just going by the research I have done, and word of mouth. I too was looking into his strains, but think I am going for the real thing (was looking at their white russian, but was told that serious seeds would be a better place to go, but very expensive). And Hempdepot is supposed to be top shelf. Going to order TGA's Jack the Ripper from them. So goodluck, can't see going wrong with JW's or ordering from HD.


----------



## GrowRebel (May 3, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what WW taste and smells like ... I like sweet tasting weed ... will I be disappointed in WW?:doh:


----------



## Hick (May 3, 2008)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me what WW taste and smells like ... I like sweet tasting weed ... will I be disappointed in WW?:doh:


..yup, IMO. The Www that "I" have experienced had a very medicinal, solvent flavor.
I grew some of joey weedds seeds several years ago. 
I was...satisfied.. for the money spent. At the time, I think most of his gear was "knockoffs" of others work. I have no idea what he's up to these days.


----------



## GrowRebel (May 3, 2008)

Hum.... sound like I need to focus on getting the BlueBerry ... If it's sweet ... and fruity ... with a good buzz ...  that's what I want ...


----------



## nickname (May 3, 2008)

I'd suggest not to go with blueberry for your first grow, espeically not an f2 knock off.

Blueberry strains are amongst the hardest to grow for a new grower.


----------



## nickname (May 3, 2008)

i've got a better idea though, why not clink on the nirvana links above and find their bubblelicious strain, for 35$ish you won't go far wrong at all,

hemp depot have a very good rating on seedbankupdate but their prices are extortinate


----------



## GrowRebel (May 3, 2008)

nickname said:
			
		

> I'd suggest not to go with blueberry for your first grow, espeically not an f2 knock off.
> 
> Blueberry strains are amongst the hardest to grow for a new grower.



I'm not a new grower ... even though if may seem like it ... I've grown it before ... but it died on me after several clonings ... I'd like to find a blueberry with the taste and buzz ... 

... I see no link ... I think Joey Weed seeds are the most inexpensive I've found so far ... :confused2::ciao:


----------



## Crazy Horse (May 3, 2008)

Peak seeds are cheap, and they have a blueberry, and blueberry crosses.


----------



## GrowRebel (May 4, 2008)

I was checking them out ... they are cheaper and free shipping ... they are temporary out of the blueberry ... they say it's their own design ... I'm wondering who would be better or would it be the same?:confused2:


----------



## GrowRebel (May 8, 2008)

I am wondering if Blueberry and White Widow are stable strains ...

.... would Joey Weed's BB be the same as Peekseeds BB ... the same with White Widow ... are they different from seed bank to bank?:hairpull:


----------

